# Showcase your thread at betting forum



## Betting Forum (Dec 29, 2018)

If you are a tipster who wants to showcase his thread at Betting Forum use these images to link your thread. If you have a big thread with tons of information it will serve as authority thread for your customers. 

Here is the html code for the large image:

```
<a href="CHANGE TO THE LINK OF YOUR THREAD"><img src="https://www.betting-forum.com/images/betting-forum-mythread.png" title="My Thread" alt="My Thread at Betting Forum"></a>
```

Here is the html code for the smaller image:

```
<a href="CHANGE TO THE LINK OF YOUR THREAD"><img src="https://www.betting-forum.com/images/betting-forum-mythread2.png" title="My Thread" alt="My Thread at Betting Forum"></a>
```

The bigger image






The smaller one


----------

